# (29Bhs In Phoenix, Az



## ArizonaOutback (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a 2005 29BHS for sale in Phoenix. We haven't used it much since the kids turned into teenagers. It has two sets of bunk beds at the front and a queen slide out at the back as well as a single slide on the side. Send me an email or post. Thanks. Marc


----------



## Manitoba (Feb 1, 2013)

ArizonaOutback said:


> We have a 2005 29BHS for sale in Phoenix. We haven't used it much since the kids turned into teenagers. It has two sets of bunk beds at the front and a queen slide out at the back as well as a single slide on the side. Send me an email or post. Thanks. Marc


Pm sent


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

What are you asking for the 29BHS?


----------



## ArizonaOutback (Jan 22, 2013)

My DW is asking $11K, but I think she's negotiable. I say that because she knows I want the trailer to go so I can have more room on the side of the house. She says its a 28RSDS (not a 29BHS). Someone put up a youtube video walk through of their trailer that is identical to ours: 



 Send me an offer or questions. Marc


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

ArizonaOutback said:


> My DW is asking $11K, but I think she's negotiable. I say that because she knows I want the trailer to go so I can have more room on the side of the house. She says its a 28RSDS (not a 29BHS). Someone put up a youtube video walk through of their trailer that is identical to ours:
> 
> 
> 
> Send me an offer or questions. Marc


 Interested in looking at it. need your # so I can get your address. we live @ Cotton & Waddell in Surprise. Thx Mike


----------

